# Winder, GA 2010-11-153 female, Last day 12/7



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I appologise if this is has already been posted. She's almost out of time




























*2010-11-153*


*German Shepherd Dog Mix: An adoptable dog in Winder, GA *

Large • Adult • Female 

Very sweet girl. She is a littlle older at around 5 years, but still has plenty of pepe and spunk left. 

LAST DAY 12/7/10 Please contact before 5:00pm.



*Barrow County Animal Control*, Winder, GA 

770-307-3012
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Winder, GA | 2010-11-153

Barrow Dogs


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

OMG!!! Look at her!! And she only has until tomorrow?!?! I want to throw up. I wish I was closer, I would be at the shelter first thing in the am to get her!! She is soooo freaking adorable!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I wish I was 18. I'm only an hour and a half away... my rents are just sayin no >.<


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

She's just lovely. Is she a coat or just plush-looking? Can't tell from the pics. Pretty girl!


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Nah, not a coat. Fooled me with the longer looking fur in some of those pics. What a gorgeous girl - looks so sweet.... anyone near enough to adopt this beauty and get her out in the nick of time??


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

bump!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

She is lovely and looks very sweet - one of a number of beautiful GSD's going down today if there is no help for them. :help:
_________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

*bump* for this beauty ... anyone?? Just a few more hours here!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if i was closer i would do what i could to get her out.


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Bumping again. 

Someone, anyone....?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Petfinder listing says adoption pending ..........hope it works out for this gal. :fingerscrossed:
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD 
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Ohhhhh yay!! How great!!!! :happyboogie: This has bothered and haunted me *all day* - truly. Let's hope it's a fantastic home!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

YAY!!!!! Oh I am so relieved!! I have thought about this girl all day and was truly sick at the thought of her being PTS. I couldn't be happier that she is being adopted!! I really, really hope it is a great home!!


----------

